# Accupuncture?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone had accupuncture done on a dog for anything? My vet was recently certified in accupuncture and has mentioned using it on Winston for his constant tummy troubles. I do believe it helps with pain, but I'm not familiar with it in this application. He feels since Winnie's problems seem to be nerve related....gas, regurgitationuke:, etc, there's a good chance of it helping, and making a permanent change.

Any thoughts?

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just giving this a bump, hoping maybe someone new will see it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry Beverly. I hope you get some good information. I don't know anything about accupuncture for dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My old Ohio vet performed it but I never did it. I took belle once for chiropractor and I would and should do that again. She is such a tense dog all the time and she loved it.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's an interesting idea. I have never done it either, but I'm curious too if anyone on the forum has tried it on their dog.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I really feel it works for pain, and I don't think it could hurt. I was just hoping maybe someone had some previous experiences with it and their dogs.

My vet traveled to CO every week for his training and I do trust him. Of course if it was free, we'd already be trying it :biggrin1:

It would be wonderful to be able to choose a food based solely on content, not worry about Winnie getting someone elses treats, not having him have such a sad gas and regurgitation problem uke: . I'm sure once we've decided one way or the other for sure what we're going to do about Cooper's ACL we will give the accupuncure a try.

Cooper has responded really well to the anti-inflammatories but is still definately favoring the "good" leg. Last time we were in the vet said he heard the ACL "pop" when he first touched it, but after that he said it felt pretty good and wants to give it another 30 days. I'm fine with that. 

Thanks guys for your input!
I was hoping maybe Cosmo's Mom would see this, I thought maybe she might have had some experience. Maybe I will PM her.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever you decide to do Beverly--please keep us informed. I'd love to know what results you get if you decide to try it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beverly - I'd do it in a heartbeat. I've had extensive acupuncture to relieve a long term chronic illness years ago. My regular MD recommended it when his medicines had taken me as far as they would go. It made a world of difference and yes, digestive upsets respond well. I know quite a few people who have done acupuncture for their dogs with great results. Good luck!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great! Thanks! eace:

Beverly


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't speak for dogs, but I can say that I have had may patients go for accupuncture for a variety of medical issues and have raved about it. I was originally looking for a vet for Guapo who had those skills should we ever need them, but they're all too far  Let us know how it works out...


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

My girlfriend sent her 15 year old mixed breed dog for acupuncture. His hind quarters were so bad it was a sin. He could barely move. Well, I swear the acupunture was like a miracle cure....it improved his mobility 85-90%. I wouldn't have belived it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. Of course dogs don't know what the heck acupuncture is, and they certainly don't know what a placebo is, so it must really work. My friend only recently put the dog down, but that treatment gave him another 2 relatively healthy, happy years!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Elaina,

That's the exact kind of thing that convinced my vet to seek his training. He said he had seen so many animals helped by it, and of course they can't be swayed by what they are "suppose" to experience that he felt it must truly help. My MIL too swears by it and how it has relieved much of her back pain from scoliosis (sp). I'm getting anxious to give it a try!

Thanks everyone, I will certainly let you know!
Beverly


----------

